# Petguide.com Fur-Raising Halloween Dog Costume Contest Winner



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey everyone...

Look who won... 

And The Grand Prize Winner Of Our Fur-Raising Halloween Dog Costume Contest Is? - PetGuide


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow. :chili::chili: How exciting to have two of our favorite Maltese win!!! Janine you must be so happy. 
:aktion033::aktion033:Maltese rule; other breeds drool. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is absolutely *SPOOKTACULAR!*!
A big *CONGRATULATIONS*....it is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::cheer::cheer::celebrate - fireworCongrats to Janine and the fluffs:chili:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Big Congrat's!! I love seeing you so happy!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hooray!!!! Hooray!!!!!! Congratulations Janene , Tina and Peppino!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili:WELL HECK YEA!!! I NEVER HAD ANY DOUBTS! CONGRATULATIONS JANENE, TINY TINA AND PEPPINO!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

:cheer::cheer: Awesome!!! Congratulations Janine, they REALLY were the cutest!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Janene. That is a fabulous picture:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Woooooeeee Janene! Congrats.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay!! what wonderful news!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Janene! A great photo!
arty:arty:arty:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations to a well deserving win! We voted for you too! So, so happy!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats. Guess I did not have to vote more then once.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Gorgeous picture! Congratulations!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:

Congratulations and Kudos to Janene, Tiny Tina and Peppiino. Way to go guys. Great job.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

Those are excellent young pups. Heaps of congratulations being delivered in your mail box from my home.

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We couldn't have done it without your votes!


----------

